# Batch: Per echo das "&"-Zeichen ausgeben



## Daemonic (20. September 2005)

Hallo,
ich glaube ich werde noch wahnsinnig. Wie kann ich in einer Batch Datei das "&" Zeichen per echo Befehl ausgeben ?

MfG Daemonic


----------



## Thomas Darimont (20. September 2005)

Hallo!

 echo ^&

 Gruß Tom


----------



## Julian Maicher (20. September 2005)

So:

```
echo ^&
```
*Ups, too slow  :-(


----------



## Daemonic (22. September 2005)

herzlichen dank


----------

